# Is it OK to give puppy raw marrow bone?



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

OK! So what kind of raw bones can large breed puppies have? Which ones shouldn't they have?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I'm assuming you're referring more to a rec bone? Beef ribs, lamb necks, beef necks - those are the ones I stick to with Loki.


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> I'm assuming you're referring more to a rec bone? Beef ribs, lamb necks, beef necks - those are the ones I stick to with Loki.


Hi - rec bone = recreation bone, like for benefit of dental/chewing, etc? Yes. Not so much for part of diet (although it doesn't hurt!)

Would you think a heavier beef marrow bone is too heavy/thick? We used to give these to our adult shepherd mix, and she never had a problem - but some people seem to have had dogs chip/break teeth on them!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

OliveSheprador said:


> Hi - rec bone = recreation bone, like for benefit of dental/chewing, etc? Yes. Not so much for part of diet (although it doesn't hurt!)
> 
> Would you think a heavier beef marrow bone is too heavy/thick? We used to give these to our adult shepherd mix, and she never had a problem - but some people seem to have had dogs chip/break teeth on them!


I shy away from the beef marrow bones because of chipping teeth, etc. Some people never have an issue but when there are other options available, I figure why risk it


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

My vet advised me against bones while the puppy still has baby teeth. Apparently it's possible for an infection to result from a broken tooth and that can effect the adult teeth. Bully sticks are a great alternative.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

JulieK1967 said:


> My vet advised me against bones while the puppy still has baby teeth. Apparently it's possible for an infection to result from a broken tooth and that can effect the adult teeth. Bully sticks are a great alternative.


Many puppies are weaned straight to raw at 8 weeks - I'd argue that while anything is possible, the chances are not likely if giving the puppy a softer, more manageable bone.


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

JulieK1967 said:


> My vet advised me against bones while the puppy still has baby teeth. Apparently it's possible for an infection to result from a broken tooth and that can effect the adult teeth. Bully sticks are a great alternative.


Oh that's interesting! 
I read an article (written by a vet!) that she recommends bones for puppies for help removing their puppy teeth. (She's totally anti raw/homecooked diets, but approves of the occasional rec bone... she even recommends the heavier bones) http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/dogdiets.html


Hmmm...

Can't they also break their teeth on a bully stick? 

We were in the pet store today and we were shocked how expensive bully sticks are! I don't think that's an option for us - she'd go through them too fast. 

There were lots of other options there at the store, too - bones, pig ears, etc - but they all looked pretty processed; we'd prefer something raw/dehydrated.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

raw bones are good for puppies, especially when they are teething....you do want to stay away from weight bearing animals, like cows....so marrow bones are a no. if only one out of a hundred break a tooth...then it's one too many...and yes, i know puppies get another set of teeth....but why take the chance, 

when a stripped down beef bbq rib will do the trick....i would try to stay away from little bones, like chicken wings, because a big puppy can swallow it whole.

i think dog boutiques sell primal. they sell bones for dogs...real bones.

and take the bone up once it dries up because then the bone can splinter.

your grocery store is your best bet. if you're feeding kibble, however, you want to take excess fat off to avoid diarrhea.


----------

